# Steam, Securom und Co. - kein Plan



## Alex-Kidd (11. November 2012)

Moin moin!

Nachdem mein neuer Rechner läuft, will ich ja auch wissen was dieser so kann.
Habe mir auf chip.de mal Black Mesa runter geladen und als ich die Installationsroutine startete, erzählte mir diese irgend etwas von Steam.

Auf Steam habe ich ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock, Stichworte: uncut Versionen, nachträgliche Verbote/Indizierungen, Veränderungen der Spiele, Updatezwang, Wiederverkauf, usw.

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie bei meinen Filmen, ich habe diverse Perlen auf VHS, welche es so nicht mehr gibt und auch nicht mehr geben wird. Einmal gekauft und ich habe etwas in der Hand was mir keiner nehmen kann und was ich auch veräußern kann, wenn mir danach ist. Daran herumupdaten ist auch nicht möglich.

Securom ist wohl auch nicht besser, aber wie gesagt habe ich von der Materie keinen Plan.

Bei meiner GraKa war auch ein Downloadgutschein von Dirt3 dabei, so viel ich weiß, auch ein Steamspiel.  

Bin etwas verunsichert, welche Spiele ich mir überhaupt noch kaufen kann, würde ganz gerne Dead Island, Witcher 2, Dragon Age Origins, Fallout 3 usw. ausprobieren. 

Führt überhaupt ein Weg an Steam und Konsorten vorbei?

Als alter Debianer ist die gesamte Spieleentwicklung der letzten zehn Jahre quasi an mir vorbei gegangen. Hier besteht dringender Nachholebedarf. Vielleicht kann mich der/die eine oder der/die andere mal aufklären.

Einen schönen Sonntag euch allen!


----------



## cryzen (11. November 2012)

klar fuehrt ein weg vorbei aber ob das so gewollt ist und erlaubt ist das auch nicht will aber auch nicht mehr dazu sagen weil man ja nie weis was man hier erzaehlen darf und nicht 
aber wenn du die games haben willst steam rauf und gut weil ist nix dabei also versteh die leute immer nicht wegen überwachung etc. haste internet haben sie eh alle deine daten ohne das du es merkst ist ein ueberwachungsstaat

ob handy internet etc egal ob samsung oder apple ist egal deine daten hat jeder also wenn du nix zu verbergen hast selbst wenn kannst du origin und steam installieren


----------



## Alex-Kidd (11. November 2012)

naja es geht mir ja nicht hauptsächlich darum etwas zu verbergen, obwohl ich natürlich keinen bock habe irgendwelchen trojanern die türen zu öffnen. die sicherheitsdebatte steht ja auf 'nen anderen blatt.
aber wie verhält es sich mit den updates (z.b. counter strike 1.0 zu 1.6) oder mit regionalen beschränkungen, indizierungen usw.?
so wie ich es verstanden habe können updates nicht zurück gesetzt werden und wenn ich dann feststelle, dass mein spiel verschlimmbessert wurde? oder gar verboten? oder wenn ich meinen weihnachtsurlaub bei meinen eltern verbringe, wo ich dann tatsächlich einmal zeit zum spielen hätte aber keine internetverbindung?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. November 2012)

Steam ist doch etwas Gutes.
-Immer aktuelle Spielversion (auf Wunsch auch deaktivierbar)
-Spiele immer schnell runterladen, und an der Stelle weiterspielen wo man aufgehört hat (wenn das Spiel Steam Cloud unterstütz werden die Spielstände bei aktivierung der Option auf den Steam Server gespeichert)
-Sehr gute Comunity Anbindung. 
-Sehr günstige Spiele (DI-DO 2 Weekdeals und DO-MO 2 Weekend Deals, dazu täglich 1 Daily Deal.)
-Schnelle und Idiotensichere Mod Instalation bei Spielen die den Steam Workshop unterstützen (Skyrim, gMod....)
-Ingame Browser und Chat mit Freunden über die Steam Comunity. 

Origin, eig. das selbe wie Steam, aber nur für EA Spiele.

Zu Securom, das ist wirklich totaler Müll, meistens kannst du ein Spiel nur 5 mal aktivieren wenn du es nicht richtig mit Internetverbindung deinstaliert hast, danach den Support vom Puplisher anschreiben wenn deine 5 aktivierungen weg sind. 

Wenn du nicht mit Steam und co. spielen kann, musst du wohl auf die Konsole wechseln , wobei die mittlerweile auch einpar Spiele sowas nutzen z.b. AC3 im MP.


----------



## Alex-Kidd (11. November 2012)

Hat halt, wie alles andere auch, zwei Seiten.
Ist mit Sicherheit auch nicht alles schlecht, habe nur Bedenken, Spiele fest an einem Account zu binden.
Was passiert wenn Valve z.B. pleite geht oder aus anderen Gründen die Server runter fährt? Dann kann ich meine CD's quasi weg werfen, oder?
Oder wenn ich über den Flohmarkt schlendere und dort ein interessantes Spiel zu einem günstigen Preis sehe, kann ich das noch bedenkenlos kaufen oder kann es sein, dass Steam sagt, der Key ist bereits vergeben Pech gehabt?
Das mit der deaktivierbaren Updatefunktion klingt interessant. Könnte ich meine Spiele dann von Hand patchen oder dürfen nur Patches von Steam verwand werden?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. November 2012)

Alex-Kidd schrieb:


> Hat halt, wie alles andere auch, zwei Seiten.
> Ist mit Sicherheit auch nicht alles schlecht, habe nur Bedenken, Spiele fest an einem Account zu binden.
> Was passiert wenn Valve z.B. pleite geht oder aus anderen Gründen die Server runter fährt? Dann kann ich meine CD's quasi weg werfen, oder?
> Oder wenn ich über den Flohmarkt schlendere und dort ein interessantes Spiel zu einem günstigen Preis sehe, kann ich das noch bedenkenlos kaufen oder kann es sein, dass Steam sagt, der Key ist bereits vergeben Pech gehabt?
> Das mit der deaktivierbaren Updatefunktion klingt interessant. Könnte ich meine Spiele dann von Hand patchen oder dürfen nur Patches von Steam verwand werden?


 
Valve wird sicher nicht pleite gehen, es kann sein das durch Wartungsarbeiten die Server mal für ein par Stunden off sind, du kannst aber trotzdem deine Spiele spielen, da Steam im offline Modus ist.
Wenn du ein Spiel auf den Flohmarkt kaufst (bei Steam bist meistens trotzdem billieger dabei, wenn das Game im Deal ist, da gibt es meistenst 75% auf die Spiele, wenn die nicht erst vor ein par Wochen rauskamen. Im Sommer gab es z.b. 50% auf Skyrim, Max Payne 3 und MW3 , also je 25€.) Wenn du ein Spiel trotzdem auf den Flohmarkt kauft, dann kuck hinten auf die Verpackung, wenn dort "Steamworks" steht, heißt es das das Spiel Steam als Kopierschutz vorraussetzt und, du es somit nicht aktivieren kannst, weil der vorherige Besitzer es voher aktiviert hat.

Das Logo sieht so aus, http://www.gamepolitics.com/files/blogimages/steamworks_0.jpg , außerdem steht vorne oder hinten auf der Packung "Sie benötiegen eine Internet-Verbindung und einen Kostenlosen Steam-Account um das Spiel zu aktivieren" Das kann auch in einer anderen Form wie "Internetverbindung zur Aktivierung erforderlich" stehen. 

Spiele die du bei Steam kaufst, und die normalerweise nicht Steamworks nutzen, und auch keine spezielle Steam Versionen sind, werden über Steam nur normal runtergeladen und, diese kannst du danach ohne Steam spielen und patchen. Steamworks spiele kannst du nur über Steam patchen, da die Puplicher keine Patche so zum download anbieten, da es über Steam leuft.

Aber warum willst du die Spiele nicht auf der aktuellen Version haben?, habe in meinen 238 Games bei Steam noch keine Verschlechterung bemerkt.


----------



## Alex-Kidd (11. November 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Aber warum willst du die Spiele nicht auf der aktuellen Version haben?, habe in meinen 238 Games bei Steam noch keine Verschlechterung bemerkt.


 
Wenn sich z.B. die Sprachausgabe ändert und mir die alte besser gefiel, dann möchte ich auch wieder die alte Version nutzen können und ich glaube das wird, nach meinem bisherigen Kenntnisstand, schwierig.

Einkauf über Steam mag ja praktisch sein aber ich habe gerne etwas in der Hand, ich sehe das ähnlich wie bei mp3's, es ist etwas völlig anderes eine LP mit 'nem schicken Cover, Poster und Textblatt in der Hand zu halten als sich irgendein Album runter zu laden, bei welchen man sich selber das Cover ausdrucken darf. Es hat einfach keinen Wert.

Also, alle gebrauchten Spiele, die diesen Steamworks-Aufdruck haben, sind quasi nutzlos?
Und gibt es solche Hinweise wie: "Unterstützt Steam" oder so und kann ich diese dann ohne Steam spielen?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. November 2012)

Grundsätlich kannst du jedes Spiel welches kein Steamworks nutzt welches du im Laden gekauft hast, bei Steam hinzufügen, es über Steam starten und die Steam Comunity nutzen. Allerdings funktioniert kein Auto Update, Steamcloud etc. 

Die Steamworkspiele kannst dir ja selber im Laden wie alle anderen Spiele kaufen. Musst man dann aber Wissen, ob das einen wert ist 75% mehr zuzahlen.

Gebrauchte Games mit Steamworks sind sozusagen nur eine leere Hülle mit Handbuch und Cover.

Du kannst halt Ingame mit den Freunden chatten, den Browser nutzen, Screenshots machen.
Gibt aber ein par Spiele wie BF3. mit denen es nicht funktioniert. , gibt aber keine Liste wo steht welche Spiele gehen, bzw. es steht nicht auf der Packung.

Steamworksspiele: Nur Neukaufen
Spiele ohne Steamworks: Kann gebraucht oder Neu kaufen, wenn diese keine anderen Kopierschutz mit Acc. Bindung nutzen (Diablo 3, BF3, GW2)
, diese können grundsätlich auch bei Steam hinzugefügt weden und die Steam Comunity Ingame nutzen.


----------



## Alex-Kidd (11. November 2012)

Ok, das bringt etwas Licht in's Dunkel. Vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen!


----------

